# Peep site Height



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys I didn't know where else I could ask this question: How is peep site placement determined? Ant answer would give would be good. Thanx


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Best I found is place the peep sight. Draw your bow with your eyes closed and get anchored how you are comfortable and would normally anchor. Open eyes when you are comfortable. Move peep sight up or down according to where it needs to be that you can see through it clearly where u anchored comfortabley. There is no set height as it will be diff for all shooters and diff bow ATA lengths


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

a standard place is about 5 1/2 in. from the nock point


----------



## Stavos (Jan 17, 2010)

*Good advice*



Dan7168 said:


> Best I found is place the peep sight. Draw your bow with your eyes closed and get anchored how you are comfortable and would normally anchor. Open eyes when you are comfortable. Move peep sight up or down according to where it needs to be that you can see through it clearly where u anchored comfortabley. There is no set height as it will be diff for all shooters and diff bow ATA lengths


Dan pretty much said it all, every archer is different in anchor point. Take myself I shoot a high peep that throws alot of people off when examining my bow. The main thing is that YOUR comfortable.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

it depends on your anchor point, mine are all 4 1/2" from center of loop to center of peep.my anchor point is my pointing finger knucle in my ear.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

dan has it right:thumbs_up


----------



## bailey5460 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok ...I'd like to add to that a lil. I've been shooting for 17 years now and lately I've noticed that my anchor point is way different than any and all other archers that I've seen. My fletchings come to the corner of my mouth, where everyone elses fletchings come somewhere in the area of the chin. Now my question is this...I can shoot my bow very well and very accurately, but is there a downside to my fletchings being so high in my anchor? In other words am I losing performance somewhere that I may not notice or is it just a matter of anchoring. I am reluctant to change because I do hit so well, but If I am going to be lacking somewhere (maybe long shots 50+ yards) I'd like to know. Thanks.


----------

